# Are You Different Drunk



## DarthScorpio11 (May 10, 2011)

Sometimes I'm convinced i have split personalities or something. I'm usual quiet, timid, anxious, nervous, kinda weird, and shy. When I'm drunk I'm loud, kinda annoying, outgoing, flirtatious, horny, and blunt. I guess my real personality come out when im drinking, since i'm not effected by my anxiety, and when im drunk i don't give a ****. If i wanna do something when I'm drunk, or say something I'm doing it.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Of course i am...that's why i drink. I become more opinionated with less boundaries of what i say, i don't know if that's a good thing really. More relaxed around people in general, until i start thinking too hard like "wow i wonder how im coming across to people right now?". Then my buzz is killed.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

The same. People in my dorm hall have told me that I'm a completely different person drunk. Outgoing, loud, and rather charming from what I hear.


----------



## DarthScorpio11 (May 10, 2011)

Valentine said:


> The same. People in my dorm hall have told me that I'm a completely different person drunk. Outgoing, loud, and rather charming from what I hear.


Yeah, i don't drink often, so I'm not an alcoholic. But I've had fears that i might become one. For one, at parties if i can, and am not going anywhere the next day, if i drink, I drink hard. I drunk an entire bottle of vodka one time. Blacked out, and apparently i got a lap dance, told a girl i wanted to screw her in the butt, asked for a blowjob, and started taking off my pants in front of everyone out in the open...:um:afr I threw up 5 times, got kicked out, and woke up alone in my car lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yep, that's why I love drinking if I'm around people. Haha. It makes me more of a people person. More talkative, I can just tolerate it better.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

DarthScorpio11 said:


> Yeah, i don't drink often, so I'm not an alcoholic. But I've had fears that i might become one. *For one, at parties if i can, and am not going anywhere the next day, if i drink, I drink hard.* I drunk an entire bottle of vodka one time. Blacked out, and apparently i got a lap dance, told a girl i wanted to screw her in the butt, asked for a blowjob, and started taking off my pants in front of everyone out in the open...:um:afr I threw up 5 times, got kicked out, and woke up alone in my car lol


ya same as: if it's a weekend, and i aint up to much the folllowing day, i tend to drink hardcore. Surprisingly my hangovers aren't bad at all, it's usually 'the fear' that i get - it's where you wake up the next day and wonder wtf happened, and i get very very depressed and jumpy, it's called 'the fear'. But this doesnt happen everytime i drink, cos i don't always go over board with drink.

I know many people here in Ireland go for 'the cure' which is where you are hungover, and you start drinking again just to help the hangover. i know loads of people who swear by this.

But i can't relate to the lap-dance, blow job bit, it must be a guy thing :lol


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Most definitely. As the level of my drunkenness approaches infinity, the number of ****s I give approaches zero.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I act fairly the same when I drink as I do when sober. The only difference I've noticed is that my mood is less dependent on others. As in, if I am happy when I start drinking, I will remain happy even if things that irritate me happen. If I'm pissy when I start drinking, I will stay that way (despite things that would normally cheer me up). I also still experience anxiety, though it doesn't hinder me as much as normal (That is to say, I can do whatever I am wanting to do. A form of liquid courage? I still feel distinctly avoidant towards people.). The level at which I socialize does not at all change with my level of intoxication, only with my mood-- which is the case when I'm sober, as well, so no difference there...

...For some reason, I nearly always get a knot in the pit of my stomach when people are getting drunk, despite me not having any particularly negative feelings towards alcohol. I think it might have something to do with there having been a lot of alcoholism in my family.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I've only been "drunk" once. My SA completely disappeared. I had a blast that night since it was my birthday and I was with a hawt friend of mine.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Been drunk once. I couldn't stop laughing, until I threw up. =.=


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I've never gotten drunk before but I'm very curious to see what kind of drunk I'd be. I'm much too afraid to lower my inhibitions in front of people. I should test it out in the privacy of my own home...although I suppose that would defeat the purpose if I'm not exposed to any social interactions.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

People have actually told me they like drunk kilgoretrout. I like drunk kilgoretrout too because she don't give a ****.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I feel relaxed and less anxious after a couple of drinks.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It differs. Sometimes I can be happy, affectionate and giggly; other times I can be pretty angry and violent x__x dunno why it happens so differently on different days but... yeah n.n no more alcohol for me, one is hoping...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm "looser" when drunk, but unless I'm completely drunk (i.e. can't remember what happened the next day) I still have anxiety and/or anxious thoughts.

Generally, though, I'm the same but an "exaggerated version."


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I sometimes get more quiet and sleepy. I don't think I'm that different. Relaxed yea...But I normally don't get drunk I get tipsy which works for me.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I've never gotten drunk before, so I can't say. I only had one drink, that was when I turned 21. I haven't drank since


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I'm more outgoing and talkative


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

I unfortunately live up to the UK's reputation for binge drinking. I tend not to drink that often as I don't see the point in drinking alcohol alone, but when I'm with friends I go completely overboard and apparently drink, throw up, then drink some more until I fall asleep in random places.

I seem to be a different person when I get drunk as I am normally socially awkward and quiet nervous, but when I'm drunk I'm up for anything and have a don't give a f*** attitude...Until the next morning haha.


----------



## twisterella (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm exactly the person I'd like to be when I'm drunk (most of the time). I'm outgoing, confident and funny. People seem to really like me and I'm comfortable enough to do and say whatever I want. I don't drink that much right now though, because I eat so little most days that I tend to black out easily. Thankfully I don't do or say that weird things anymore, so most of the time no one even notices how drunk I really am. But it's still embarrassing if someone wants to talk about last time I saw them and I can't remember anything. And it feels kind of meaningless to only hear from them what a great time we apparently had.

It's really depressing to know what I'm missing out in life, but I can't do anything about it. I've tried being sober with people I have such a good time with when I'm drinking, but I can barely say a word. It's just a disaster every time so I will have to drink again next time I see them.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Alcohol doesnt really do anything for me personally :b, I enjoy a drink or two every once and awhile which relaxes me but being drunk just feels like total crap. Alcohol doesnt do much at all for me socially :con


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm really talkative.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm a happy drunk. I've also been told that I am "so cute" when I'm drunk. I like the drunk me lol, I become so talkative. I just don't like the morning after lol. ugh


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I am more fun when I'm drunk while I simultaneously contemplate the meaning of life, which painstakingly pummels me into a vulnerable state of disorientation.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Not really unfortunately. I only drink when I go clubbing which is every 2 or 3 months. I become less anxious but only to the extent to which someone without SA is when sober and I don't really become confident. 

I stop caring about money, buy everyone drinks and spend way too much. 

And everytime I think "1 or 2 more drinks and I'll be confident enough to enjoy myself", and then half an hour later I'm throwing up. Also about 50% of the times I drink, I just get really depressed and leave early.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Less nervous and more talkative. I don't become outgoing, loud, or totally crazy though. If I'm at a club then I become more flirtatious and I'm more likely to initiate conversations and kissing (among other things) with guys. A few times I have kissed guys and afterwards, it was like...what was I thinking? 

Didn't start having black out episodes till I was 27 or so. Those are rather freaky. I always get home in one piece and can walk with no problems. I have never forgotten my purse. The reason why I never get too screwed up is because I tend to drink less and less as the night wears on. Once I feel pretty drunk, I just sip at my drink. Plus I am tight with money, so that helps. I tend to get the black outs when I go to an all you can drink event or if someone is buying my drinks.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've never been drunk.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Depending on who's around for me. If my parents are not around, then getting drunk will allow me to be carefree and wild and bold. However, drinking more than 8 drinks for me will have me unable to move and I just feel sick but strangely not disinhibited for some reason. After drinking a quarter bottle of vodka, and a few mouthfuls of liquor I was unable to walk straight and was having black outs and I still had 100% of my social anxiety and the fact that nobody else was drinking and my parents could see I was drunk made my anxiety worse and I realized it probably isn't the alcohol that kills anxiety. 

I guess the setting and environment affects the effect alcohol has on me. Out at a party I can drink more and lose inhibitions. Hell I can even act drunk when I really am not and it will lower my inhibitions. But just as long as I believe other people think I am drunk for real.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

I'm a silly drunk and since I'm silly sober it's just a more comical exaggerated version of myself. I have jokes for days and I get really talkative and for whatever reason. I always end up dancing even if there's no music too. When I used to club, I had some serious game when I was drunk. I miss those days lol.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

If I stay away from Whiskey I'm a pretty good drunk I'm told. If I get into the brown-stuff... well there's been quite a few things I am I've been told! hahaha


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Drinking helps me socialise, I tend to get loose and flirty though.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm basically the same way. I get happier, and more social, and horny.


----------



## dcgal (Jun 29, 2012)

I cannot get through most social functions without being at least tipsy. I feel less self conscious, but sometimes I say stupid things. I accidentally called someone the wrong name (it was at least close) and that ticked her off. It is better than being stone cold sober and worrying about what to say. I usually try to drink early on and enjoy the buzz to get through the party.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm one of those people that ...don't feel the affects and then BAM -- I'm too drunk. 
I hate that. I really do and I don't drink often at all.
Of course I act different -- I laugh, I cry..I crawl on the floor...I get too sexual -- but people help me stay away from others..I'm just a mess drunk. So, I avoid it.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't drink anymore but yeah, I was a completely different person when I was drunk. I could talk to anyone about anything...only problem is I tend to like kissing a little more than usual... >.<


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I, too, am more talkative when I'm drunk
:drunk:blah


----------



## AJ54432 (Jun 28, 2012)

Drinking makes me more social and talkative. I'm a happy drunk.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I don't think I am that much different tbh. But maybe I just haven't drank enough in my life. I just walk more funny while drunk.


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, most I ever drank was ~1/2 of an Arak bottle (which is like Vodka) + 2 bears, I did feel it - I was a bit drowsy and my head felt heavy. But I my personality didn't change - I still couldn't do anything more then sit on the side while everyone talk, dance and have fun.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Wasn't too much difference for me, I noticed I had problems walking straight and maybe talk a little more but thats it. I never got totally wasted though... I guess I could take more than my friends at the time.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, I'm more open and I love talking when I'm drunk. I see the funny in things that aren't even meant to be funny. I'm happier and more confident. When I'm not drunk, I'm usually unresponsive and unconfident. Can't say the anxiety completely leaves me, though. I still have anxious thoughts when I'm drunk.


----------

